# Noisy Guinea Fowl - suggestions please!



## littlebranshill (11 December 2010)

Although this is not an equine query some country folk might be able to help me.  My neighbour (a very difficult man) has moved 3 guinea fowl right next to my fence and their noise is driving me up the wall!  He refuses to move them back to where he previously housed them.  I approached the Council who more or less said there was nothing I can do unless the noise is over a certain decibel and constant (which, of course, it is not - its just like Chinese water torture!!).  I have been to the neighbour dispute people but my neighbour has refused all contact.  I am lucky enough to keep my horses at home and the birds are are making their squeaking hinge noise most of the day.  When they take fright (which is also quite often) they make a huge cacophony of sound! Apart from ear plugs has anyone please got any ideas of anything I can to (legally please!!) to shut these birds up?


----------



## Tnavas (11 December 2010)

What a miserable neighbour. Poor you - they are such incredibly noisy birds. Why not make a tape for the council of their noise and send it to them, fill the whole tape so they really get the message - maybe they will be more helpful then.


----------



## littlebranshill (11 December 2010)

Done that but they can't make any exceptions.  They wrote to my neighbour but he said they weren't that noisy and he wouldn't do anything!


----------



## skewbald_again (11 December 2010)

Where do you live?
If you live in a built up area, the local council should investigate, heaven knows, they did when the d*head opposite complained about our birds, and we live in a rural area.
If you live in a rural/farmland area, sorry to sound a bit grumpy but what do you expect?
The countryside isn't quiet, there we go.
Who's lived there the longest? You or him? If him, did he have poultry, when you moved in?
If you, how long has he been there, and has he always been annoying?
Guinea Fowl are noisy, but in the countryside, I'd say, hard luck. If in a village/suburban setting, I'd get back to your council because the whole decibel thing doesn't apply to things like this.


----------



## jinglejoys (11 December 2010)

Most people keep them as burglar alarms


----------



## monkeybum13 (11 December 2010)

At the end of the day it's his land so he can put them where he wants as their noise is not extremely loud.

We have a similar situation - lots of guinea fowl, turkeys, chickens etc along the endge of the arena but after time you do get used to it


----------



## Dolcé (11 December 2010)

skewbald_again said:



			Where do you live?
If you live in a built up area, the local council should investigate, heaven knows, they did when the d*head opposite complained about our birds, and we live in a rural area.
If you live in a rural/farmland area, sorry to sound a bit grumpy but what do you expect?
The countryside isn't quiet, there we go.
Who's lived there the longest? You or him? If him, did he have poultry, when you moved in?
If you, how long has he been there, and has he always been annoying?
Guinea Fowl are noisy, but in the countryside, I'd say, hard luck. If in a village/suburban setting, I'd get back to your council because the whole decibel thing doesn't apply to things like this.
		
Click to expand...


Agree totally with all this, must admit when I first read your post I did wonder if you were one of those 'townies' who move to the countryside and then start to complain about birds singing, cows lowing and cockerels crowing ie countryside noise!  If you are in  a built up area then I would push the council as I am sure the sound of a guinea fowl would be over the permitted decibels anyway, if not then try to get to like them and appreciate that they will let you know if there is anyone about!


----------



## FairyLights (11 December 2010)

I love Guinea Fowl and their noise. Wish I had some next to me.


----------



## littlebranshill (11 December 2010)

This neighbour has always been trouble.  I have lived here the longest - 20 years.  Its sort of semi-rural - a busy main road but the gardens go back into farmland and woods.  He also has geese, ducks, chickens etc etc., and I have no objections to them - in fact I enjoy hearing them.  He used to keep the guinea fowl in another pen that was further away from me and I didn't have any objection to their noise when they were there.  Its just that now he has moved them to about 12' from my back door now and as you know its not a noise you can ignore.  He is just being deliberately provoking.  The Council said they were happy to come up with recording equipment but he doubted very much if I had a case as it was intermitant noise and it would have to go to Court.  He said the only way I might be able to do something was on environmental grounds i.e. rats etc.  I really don't mind the noise and smells of the countryside - Lord knows I've been round it enough.  I just wondered if someone had an idea that might shut them up.  I've tried a bonfire but the wind was blowing the wrong way!!!


----------



## littlebranshill (11 December 2010)

Notjustforxmas said:



			I love Guinea Fowl and their noise. Wish I had some next to me.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so too at one point!!  I know 3 you can have with pleasure!!


----------



## FairyLights (11 December 2010)

Catch them and cook them in a casserole. yummmmmmm.


----------



## Dolcé (11 December 2010)

Notjustforxmas said:



			Catch them and cook them in a casserole. yummmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## hessy12 (11 December 2010)

I am sorry to hear of this and I feel for you. I have some of these birds but ours don't make very much noise. They must be happy birds mine!
I cannot think what you can do if the council won't help, sometimes if you keep on at them they might see your point. Try citizens advice?  Ear plugs failing that. They should at least be quiet when it's dark, but i'd imagine they will be more noisy in the spring. Good luck sorting this out, there's nothing worse then noise when you're trying to sleep or rest.


----------

